# smooth operator



## nickel (Feb 7, 2011)

_Operator_ μπορεί να είναι ο επιτήδειος, ο κομπιναδόρος, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει ο *smooth operator* (που έχει συνώνυμο και _smoothie_ — όχι το «σμούδι»). Και αρχίζω: _μέγας μαλαγάνας_; 

Ορισμοί:
*smooth operator* a person who successfully manipulates people or situations: _Professional athletes tend to be smooth operators._
(21st Century Lexicon)

*smooth operator* (and *smoothie*)
a clever and quiet person, especially in reference to romantic involvement; a seducer: _He thinks he's such a smooth operator! | Clare is an old smoothie till she thinks she's got everything the way she wants. Then you see the real Clare._
(Dictionary of American Slang and Colloquial Expressions)​
Και, βέβαια, για το τραγούδι γίνεται όλη η φασαρία.
"Smooth Operator" is about a fashionable man who lives a jet-set lifestyle. He is popular with women and breaks many hearts. The lyrics "Coast to Coast, LA to Chicago, Western Male, Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale" imply that he uses women to sustain himself. It is also clear that he does not return the affections of these women, as Adu sings near the end, "His heart is cold."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_operator​


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2011)

Αχ, αυτό το τραγούδι, όταν είχε πρωτοβγεί αναρωτιόμουνα ποιός ή τι είναι ο Σμούδα Μπουρέιτορ.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

Αυτός που είναι όλο γαλιφιές;
Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου τον είχα μεταφράσει αβασάνιστα "καταφερτζή", αλλά τότε μου είχε φανεί ότι ταίριαζε με το συγκείμενο.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 7, 2011)

Μαλαγάνας, γαλίφης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2011)

κατεργάρης, κατεργαράκος


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 7, 2011)

Στο τραγούδι και ο γυναικάς, ο ζιγκολό (ο καρδιοσπάστης )


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 7, 2011)

Το λαμόγιο;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2011)

Σουπιά


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2011)

Υπάρχουν και ο _καπάτσος_ (γενικά), ο _γάτος με πέταλα_ (αργκοτικά), κι ο _γάτος μ' ερπύστριες_ (επιτατικά).


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 8, 2011)

[Στον ρυθμό του Smooth Operator:]

"Μην τα ρωτάς, είναι γά-τος μ' ερπύστριες,
γά-τος μ' ερπύστριες,
γά-τος μ' ερπύστριες,
γάααααα-τος μ' ερπύστριες"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

_Σοτάκης_ και _σοτήρης_, από το _σότο_.

Οι ορισμοί στο slang.gr είναι λίγο μπερδεμένοι, το γράφουν στον πληθυντικό και με -ω-, σώτα:

*σώτα (1)* Απαντάται και στον ενικό αριθμό το _σώτο_, όπως και με όμικρον, το _σότο_.

Συνήθως αφορά πληροφορία που διαρρέει για να την πατήσουν οι αδαείς ή οι εύπιστοι.
Έλκει την καταγωγή από την αργκό του ιπποδρόμου στον οποίο αφθονούν οι «σοτάκηδες», οι οποίοι όχι μόνο ξέρουν, αλλά και λένε, το άχαστο άλογο. Όσοι παίξουν «τρώνε το σότο».

Πιθανότατα προέρχεται από την ιταλική φράση «sotto voce» που σημαίνει «χαμηλόφωνα».
_- Ρε συ, ο Θανάσης λέει να αγοράσουμε «Βαρδασιλάρη». Θα πάει 14 ευρώ.
- Αυτόν ακούς ρε; Αυτός είναι ο Αλβάρο ντε Σότο._​
Και μία αναβαθμισμένη χρήση του όρου από έναν εθνικό μνηστήρα (pretender): Εθνικό σότο (Βήμα 6/11/09)


----------

